# What are good algae eating shrimp tank mates?



## JET (Dec 20, 2008)

I would like to bring some shrimp that would eat algae into my tank. There are corys, neon tetras and weather loach along with five different types of plants and some algae currently in the tank. Will the loach or the corys feed on any freshwater shrimp that would eat algae?


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Amano's are typically thought as of the best.
Cherries, Tigers, yellows, most of them that are available will eat the algae, but the amano's do it the best.

Keep in mind that you can't keep them all together without getting cross breeding.

Ammano's don't breed in FW, they but the eggs won't hatch or the hatchlings won't survive, so you can mix them with others, but when looking at shrimp you want look at the species name.

Cardina's can't be kept with other Cardina's or they will interbreed.
Same with
Neo-Cardina's can't be kept with other Neo Cardina's.

but you can keep one species of Cardina with one species of Neo Cardina and they will not interbreed.

And also, many breeders FROWN on mixing them, but if it is your display tank and you like the look of different shrimp and you want to mix and match and if you get interbreeding and you only keep them in your tank, go for it, if you want it, not a HUGE DEAL.


----------



## tex627 (Nov 2, 2008)

offspring of mixed neocaridina will be brown or black.


----------

